# [Solved] Nvidia Driver Problems

## orangeman12

I tried emerging nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx but that didn't work. So i downloaded the driver from nvidia.com.  The dled driver cound not find the kernel so i  ran it with the options -kernel-source-path=/usr/src/linux and it worked but now when i try to startx i get this error. 

```
 Using vt 7

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

here is my xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

#       Load  "dri"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/psaux"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      380   300     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "PNR"

        ModelName    "PX191"

        HorizSync    30 - 70

        VertRefresh  30 - 70

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nvidia"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "NV15 [GeForce2 GTS/Pro]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

                Modes "800x600"

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes   "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## SmrtCRO

Hello

since we have the same problem, i might as well post here

my problem is the same as your, when i startx, xlog shows me no devices detected..., i had read and searched the forums and found a couple of solutions, but when i do them all, it has no efect, it gives me the same error about devices, here is what i have, and did...

```
# uname -a

Linux gentbox 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #3 PREEMPT Tue Mar 21 03:23:19 CET 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.53GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

i am running latest ~x86 drivers, 

```
# equery l 'nvidia'

[ Searching for package 'nvidia' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.8178 (0)

[I--] [  ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.8178-r3 (0)
```

i have compiled agpgart as module, and a module for my chipset

```
# lsmod

nvidia               4084048  0 

intel_agp              17948  1 

agpgart                25800  2 nvidia,intel_agp
```

since it is a device problem, i had read that i must add this to /etc/modules.d/nvidia file

/etc/modules.d/nvidia

```
options nvidia NVreg_DeviceFileUID=0 NVreg_DeviceFileGID=27 NVreg_DeviceFileMode=0660
```

i had also done modules-update after that, unloded and loded nvidia module again, even restarted, and still it did't create my devices   :Rolling Eyes: 

dmesg:

```
$ dmesg | grep -i 'nv'

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ffff000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI NVS)

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-8178  Wed Dec 14 16:22:51 PST 2005
```

```
$ dmesg | grep -i 'agp'

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 845G Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000
```

i also have in my xorg.conf these lines

```
Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection
```

and the device section

```

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "nvidia"

    Driver      "nvidia"

    VideoRam    65536

    Option   "NvAGP"   "2" 

 EndSection
```

and also, this commans doesn't show that agpgart is in function? even tought i had it loaded

```

# cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status 

Status:          Disabled
```

and my xorg.log shows

```
(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

```

i didn't posted my whole xorg.conf or xorg.log because i don't have anything special enabled, or it didn't show any unusual thing or errors, but i can post it it would help

and i even created the nodes in /dev/nv* by hand, like this

```
mknod nvidia0 c 195 0

mknod nvidiactl c 195 255
```

and i had them chowned at root:video, and my user is in video group, and when i started X, i get the same no device error

any help would be apriciated, thx ahead 

(sorry for my english   :Very Happy:  )

----------

## Drecto

if entries in /dev are not created, the nvidia-kernel package provides a script to do that :

/sbin/NVmakedevices.sh 

it will create : 

ls -l /dev/nv*         

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   0 Mar 23 01:16 /dev/nvidia0

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   1 Mar 23 01:16 /dev/nvidia1

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   2 Mar 23 01:16 /dev/nvidia2

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   3 Mar 23 01:16 /dev/nvidia3

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   4 Mar 23 01:16 /dev/nvidia4

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   5 Mar 23 01:16 /dev/nvidia5

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   6 Mar 23 01:16 /dev/nvidia6

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195,   7 Mar 23 01:16 /dev/nvidia7

crw-rw-rw-  1 root root 195, 255 Mar 23 01:16 /dev/nvidiactl

after, startx will work fine  :Smile: 

When you reboot, udev saves nodes (udev on tmpfs) and will recreate it at next reboot (/lib/udev-state/devices.tar.bz2 )

I don't know if it is the right way , why udev is not creating the entries on the fly , based on the rules files (/etc/udev/rules.d/50-udev.rules) ? any idea ?

A friend has this problem and udev doesn't save correctly /dev and at next reboot /dev/nv* are gone  :Sad: 

----------

## SmrtCRO

hello, 

well acording to a nvidia read me file, these are how the nodes are being created

 *Quote:*   

> How and when are the the NVIDIA device files created?
> 
> Depending on the target system's configuration, the NVIDIA device files used to be created in one of three different ways:
> 
>     *
> ...

 

but what's interesting is when it is created by hand, it still doesn't work, oh, and i think the latest drivers, i mean the ~x86 ones, don't come with NVmakedevices.sh script... because the nodes suposed to be created as above ^

----------

## ReDirEct__

try to change this line in xorg.conf:

Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0 

in  Screen    "Screen0"

----------

## darkphader

Just want to caution that installing the drivers outide of emerge may cause strange problems. I did this once a long time ago (didn't even know at the time that there was an emerge for the nvidia driver) and created a very strange bug that I lived with for months before I got it straightened out. It all had something to do with the way the symlinks, etc. were all set up. The old thread is here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=169861&highlight=

Chris

----------

## ReDirEct__

in otherway you can emerge the last version of nvidia drivers that ar masked in portage... is the same version that is on the nvidia's site...

bye

----------

## orangeman12

i emerge the last drivers use 

```
 ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86" emerge nvidia-kernal & emerge nvidia-glx 
```

and then did 

```
/sbin/NVmakedevices.sh 
```

 now a when i startx a black screen appers everything freezes and the only why to get out is by restarting

----------

## orangeman12

Started X server from ssh to see if could see the error message from when i get the black screen and this is it 

```

familyServer ~ # startx

X Window System Version 6.8.2

Release Date: 9 February 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.8.2

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux familyServer 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP Sun Mar 12 10:05:16 EST 2006 i686

Build Date: 05 February 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Mar 29 18:16:33 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

Using vt 7

NVIDIA: failed to set MTRR 0xf0000000, 128M (write-combining)

XIO:  fatal IO error 104 (Connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"

      after 0 requests (0 known processed) with 0 events remaining
```

----------

## orangeman12

found that part of the problem is the new drivers don't work so with the old drivers i can mode probe up the screen stays blank

----------

## Cottonee

Umm... if i remember correctly, new driver doesn't support old VGA card (that including Gefore2 GTS). Take a look at document inside driver package.  too bad... 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## orangeman12

I switch back to kernel 2.6.15-r1 and yet still i get the same error

----------

## efu

try emerging this version of nvidia

```
>media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174-r2

>media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7174-r5
```

(updated to 2.6.16 and works fine for my old card.. )

----------

## orangeman12

I used 

```

media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.7174-r2

media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.7174-r5

```

which worked thank you

----------

